# Show me the wishlists!



## boosh96 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a thread were you can post your entire tarantula wishlist! I'll kick-start it by posting my own personal wishlist:

1. King Baboon (C. crawshayi/P. muticus)
2. Cameroon Red Baboon (H. gigas)
3. Gooty Sapphire Ornamental (P. metallica)
4. Brazilian Black (G. pulchra)
5. OBT (P. murinus)
6. Greenbottle Blue (C. cyaneopubescens)
7. Brazilian White-knee (A. geniculata)

...And that's pretty much it-for now!


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2012)

mine changes daily lol........  i will throw some of todays in:
P. nigricolor
P. subfusca highland/bara (both)
P. metallica
L. violaceopes
C. fimbriatus
Cyriopagopus sp. blue ?
A. diversipes
A. versicolor
X. intermedia
T. cupreus.....................phew..more tomorrow


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 28, 2012)

grayzone said:


> mine changes daily lol


Mine too. I only have a couple so far but I want just about every T I can get my hands except the swamp dwellers! I also want some centipedes/millipedes and tailless whip scorpions.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll play. 

Very unrealistic: N. tripepii, T gigas, B. emilia, G, pulchra, P tigrinawesseli, S. dichromata, A. geniculata, blah blah blah. I also want scorps and pedes but those are lower on my list. 

Realistic: Cyriocosmus, Holothele besides incei, Euathlus sp "Red/Yellow", Aphonopelma slings, just small and or slow growing species.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 28, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Very unrealistic: N. tripepii, T gigas, B. emilia, G, pulchra, P tigrinawesseli, S. dichromata, A. geniculata, blah blah blah. I also want scorps and pedes but those are lower on my list.
> 
> Realistic: Cyriocosmus, Holothele besides incei, Euathlus sp "Red/Yellow", Aphonopelma slings, just small and or slow growing species.


Why are those unrealistic?  Many of those are easily acquired and not necessarily that expensive....


----------



## Vespula (Jan 28, 2012)

Aphonopelma! Lots of Aphonopelma! They're my favorite genus as a whole.
Grammostola pulchripes slings. G. pulchripes is my favorite individual genus.
Brachypelma emelia female. I love their colors, and really really want one.
Grammostola pulchra female. Same as above.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 28, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Why are those unrealistic?  Many of those are easily acquired and not necessarily that expensive....


My collection is kept Anne Frank style and will be for the next year or two, if you know what I'm saying... :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 28, 2012)

B.emilia, B.boehmi, H.lividum. The next one I'm getting will most likely be the H. lividum


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not want offers (unless it is incredibly awesomes, or c. Elegans)since I already have the realistic stuff available. But for most its just my mom doesn't want too many T's, only small pretty ones.  Unrealistic to me is over $15 per sling, or just too big and venemous.  

Realistic: 
-C. Elegans
-hololthe sp. (spelling?)
-a. Metallica
-b. vagans
-b. albopiousum 
-a. Versicolor 
-a. Avicularia
-dwarfs depending on price 
-
Unrealistic:
-m. Balfouri community
-pokies (too big and 'mean')
-GBB
-B. smithi
--h. Gigas (too big and brown)
-b. emilia
-any adults...
-most avics
-bluefang (sorry, idk scientific name)

And probably more. I only have one G. Rosea MF right now. I'm so looking forward to more cute little slings!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 28, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> My collection is kept Anne Frank style and will be for the next year or two, if you know what I'm saying... :biggrin:


Ahh, I see.  It sucks to have to keep it under wraps and it'll be nice when you can stretch out and get the species you want!

---------- Post added 01-28-2012 at 04:50 PM ----------

Most of mine are going to be exceedingly difficult to get 

Females of:
Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
Encyocratella olivacea
Idiothele mira
Megaphobema mesomelas
Monocentropus balfouri
Ornithoctoninae sp. Borneo orange fringe
Phormingochilus everetti


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 28, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Ahh, I see.  It sucks to have to keep it under wraps and it'll be nice when you can stretch out and get the species you want!
> 
> Most of mine are going to be exceedingly difficult to get


Oh as soon as I graduate or move off campus I'll be getting a LP or six. Not to be plugging someone before eggs hatch (or are laid) but a certain hobbyist in Ocala just finished pairing his M. mesomelas. O. sp "Orange fringe" is on my list too but you're right they are few and far between.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2012)

grayzone said:


> mine changes daily lol........  i will throw some of todays in:
> P. nigricolor
> P. subfusca highland/bara (both)
> P. metallica
> ...


 oh yeah... id like to add Iridopelma seladonium and Iridopelma sp. recife......THAT ONE will stay on my list for a while


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 28, 2012)

Scolopendra gigenta
Scolopendra Virdicornis
P. Ornata 
Many more but at a party later


----------



## BrettG (Jan 28, 2012)

grayzone said:


> oh yeah... id like to add Iridopelma sp. recife......THAT ONE will stay on my list for a while


No it won't.PM coming your way.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Jan 28, 2012)

Heres mine ^_^

Females
M.mesomelas
E.olivacea
C.schoiedtei
O.sp. "Borneo Black"
A.amazonica
A.purpurea
C.fimbriatus
P.formosa
P.tigrinawisseli
P.rufilata
P.reduncus
P.pulcher

Males
O.sp. "malthai"
H.vonwirthi
C.cyanopubesence
P.murinus

 I will get all of these one day haha


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2012)

BrettG said:


> No it won't.PM coming your way.


... nice, ONE down...MANY to go. we'll work somethin out


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty much interested in all the Avicularia species, especially diversipes, versicolor, and purpurea.
G. pulchra
G. rosea RCF
GBB (forget how to spell the scientific name)
Psalmopoeus species
Then eventually T. blondi, Pokies, etc.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 28, 2012)

grayzone said:


> L. violaceopes
> Cyriopagopus sp. blue ?


What was sold as Cyriopagopus sp blue a few years ago is now called Lampropelma violaceopes. I haven't seen anything else sold under that name, so I think another name can be crossed off (no new additions to the collection unfortunately).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 28, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Females of:
> Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
> Encyocratella olivacea
> Idiothele mira
> ...


You and I think very much alike. The only thing I'd add would be Xenesthis species (especially blue!).


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 28, 2012)

Any available species I don't have yet. I'm not too picky.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> What was sold as Cyriopagopus sp blue a few years ago is now called Lampropelma violaceopes. I haven't seen anything else sold under that name, so I think another name can be crossed off (no new additions to the collection unfortunately).


nice... too many synonymous ts out there. where does everybody get their info on matters like this? ive been corrected for this situation twice this week.  yesterday it was the  C. darlingi/ C.bechuanicus


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 28, 2012)

Jmugleston said:


> Any available species I don't have yet. I'm not too picky.


That's a fairly short list, isn't it?  

My most recently revised list:
B. albiceps
B. baumgarteni
B. klaasi
C. elegans
E. cyanognathus
Pseudhapalopus Sp blue

And one can never have too many GBBs, OBTs and G. pulchras.  

OMG!  I just saw this: Pterinopelma sazimai
If I should live so long to see them in the hobby AND be able to afford one!


----------



## LucN (Jan 28, 2012)

A confirmed juvie female of B. albopilosum, B. emilia and B. vagans. With those 3 in addition to my current B. boehmei and B. smithi females, I'll have completed my "top 5 most common Brachys in the hobby" collection.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 28, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> That's a fairly short list, isn't it?


The list is definitely getting shorter each month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmfh (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't wait for my tax return and warmer weather....
Really wanting:

A. chalcodes
A. moderatum
M. balfouri
E. olivacea
P. antinous


----------



## mark e sic (Jan 28, 2012)

A.metallica
A.minatrix
A.purpurea
A.diversipes
B.emilia
E.murinus
GBB

but in breeding pairs!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 28, 2012)

Ornithoctonus costalis = my dream wish spider!!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jan 28, 2012)

Avicularia amazonica
Avicularia diversipes
Avicilaria metallica
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma emilia
Citharischilus crawshayi
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Eupalastrus campestratus
Grammostola pulchra
Haplopelma longipes
Haplopelma vonwirthi
Lasiodora parahybana
Megaphobema robustum
Monocentropus balfouri
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland)
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus lugardi
Tapinauchenius gigas
Theraphosa apophysis
Theraphosa blondi
Theraphosa stirmi

Yup. That about sums it up.


----------



## suzypike (Jan 29, 2012)

*Suzy's Wish List 

Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu coloratovillosus

Avicularia minatrix

 Aphonopelma cf burica "blue chelicerae" 

Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma emilia

Citharischius crawshayi

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Cyclosternum schmardae

Ephebopus cyanognathus
Ephebopus uatuman

Grammostola pulchra
Grammastola iheringi

Iridopelma sp. recife 

Megaphobema robustum 

Monocentropus lambertoni

Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria miranda

Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia

Tapinauchenius elenae- Golden Tree Spider or Ecuador Tree Spider*


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 29, 2012)

C. darlingi
B. emilia
A. urticans
P. cambridgei
More H. maculata
More P. regalis
More A. avicularia


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 29, 2012)

lets see, 

a few types of Avicularia's

b. smithi
b.emilia
b. bohemi

gbb

that all i can remember.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 29, 2012)

grayzone said:


> oh yeah... id like to add Iridopelma seladonium and Iridopelma sp. recife......THAT ONE will stay on my list for a while


I wouldn't mind 2 each of males and females of I. seladonium myself 
But I'd settle for (in order of spider lust LOL) ..
A. braunshauseni
A. diversipes
A. sp. amazonica
Aphonopelma sp. red river
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Ceratogyrus darlinghi
Lasiodora klugi


----------



## BrettG (Jan 29, 2012)

Tapinauchenius elenae


----------



## crawltech (Jan 29, 2012)

A female T. gigas or starters....

others i really need

Psalmopoeus pulcher
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria hanum..
Poecilotheria subfusca highland


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 29, 2012)

sadly, i only have three on it right now lol: 

X. Immanis (columbian lesser black)
Aphonopelma Bicoloratum (mexican bloodleg)
Lampropelma sp."Borneo black"


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Ahh, I see.  It sucks to have to keep it under wraps and it'll be nice when you can stretch out and get the species you want!
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-28-2012 at 04:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I'm with jbm150 on the P. everetti and Ornithoctoninae sp. orange fringed


----------



## vickywild (Jan 29, 2012)

T.blondi for sure.
H.gigas
P.murinus
p.nigricolor

And theres a species I love..I've seen it a few times but I really cannot remember the name. Been searching but finding nothing. It's an awfully cute little thing. Huuge carapace and tiny abdomen, looks a bit like a lollipop.


----------



## mandolin101 (Jan 29, 2012)

B. auratum
P. irminia
C. crawshayi


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 29, 2012)

Some kind of Ceratogyrus female, but one of the more rarer species, not a marshalli.

My first poecilotheria, which will probably be one of Jon300's regalis slings, and another Tapinauchenius, which may also come from Jon's future sanctivencenti sac. :biggrin:

And on the true spider front, I'm considering getting a Viridasius sp. Madagascar.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Jan 30, 2012)

I really want:

B Vagans
G. Pulchripes
B Smithi

Thats it.  Trying to keep my numbers low.  I'm stopping at 5.


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crickeylynn said:


> I really want:
> 
> B Vagans
> G. Pulchripes
> ...


Haha, we'll check back on that in the next couple of years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 30, 2012)

fresh on the wishlist today is S. calceatum... love the evil lookin eyes.. looks like a H. mac/P. cambrigi (sorry just wingin the spelling) hybrid sorta


----------



## boosh96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me add P. regalis, P. subfusca, and H. maculata to my personal wishlist!


----------



## Phlerr (Feb 3, 2012)

Still waiting to get my 1st but I've got a few in mind:

Really want a G Pulchripes as my first but well see.
Here's some others:

B Smithi
B Vagans
GBB
not too exciting I know but too me its a good starting out list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Feb 3, 2012)

Phlerr said:


> Still waiting to get my 1st but I've got a few in mind:
> 
> Really want a G Pulchripes as my first but well see.
> Here's some others:
> ...


 well congrats ... hope you get your first t soon. thanks for doing your home work ahead of time and knowing what you want. that list is full of great 1st ts.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 3, 2012)

My wish list: 

1: Theraphosidae 

That about covers it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 4, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Most wanted would have to be:
> 
> 1. Phormingochilus everetti
> 2. Idiothele mira
> ...


This is from an earlier wishlist thread and not much has changed since then.  I would probably swap out I. mira for P. hanumavilasumica or A. sooretama though.


----------



## boosh96 (Feb 4, 2012)

Let me ALSO add H. lividum and M. balfouri to my wishlist!


----------



## matt82 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not an exclusive list or anything, as I'm always discovering new and interesting Ts... just some Ts I really like and would love to keep...

Brachypelma emilia (one of few Brachys I would consider keeping at present) 
Cyriocosmus elegans 
Cyriopagopus schioedtei (a female specimen)
Ephebopus cyanognathus 
Heteroscodra maculata (truly amazing sp...)
Poecilotheria rufilata (hands down best looking Poeci, for me)
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi

I could add lots more I'm sure, but that'd be a SICK collection IMO!!

Out of the Ts I own that I would like more of...
A. versicolor
C. cyaneopubescens (pound for pound, best Ts ever )
P. pulcher
P. murinus


----------



## Avicx24 (Feb 5, 2012)

*My Wish List*

As of now All Females

A. geniculata
A. anax
A. chalcodes
A. schmidti
A. sp. New River
A. sp. Carlsbad Green
A. moorei " yeah i know i wish"
A. armada
A. behlei
A. azuraklaasi
A. diversipes
A. huriana
A. echinum
A. bicegoi
A. minatrix
A. braunshuini
B. emilia
B. albiceps
B. klaasi
B. verdezi
C. guangxiensis
C. huahini
C. marshalli
C. meridionalis
C. darlingi
C. sanderi
C. cyaneopubescens 
E. olivacea
E. murinus
E. pachypus
G. actaeon
G. pulchra
H. hainanum
H. lividum
H. mac
H. gigas
H. crassipes
L. parahybana
M. velvetosoma
M. balfouri
O. sp. Malthai
P. fortis
P. sp. Machala
P. nigricolor
P. plattyoma
P. ultramarinus
P. irminia
P. chordatus
P. lugardi
S. calceatum
T. gigas
T. strimi
T. blondi
T. apophysis
X. immanis

Male 2 inch Pelinobius muticus


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 2, 2012)

Not too much from me

- B. Albiceps
- B. Vagans
- B. Emilia
- L.Parahybana
- N.Chromatus

Enough for now, still haven't think any of arboreal species


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 2, 2012)

> My most recently revised list:
> B. albiceps
> B. baumgarteni
> B. klaasi
> ...


Shortening the list...  C. elegans and E. cyanognathus should be arriving next week.  

B. albiceps
B. baumgarteni
B. klaasi
Pseudhapalopus Sp blue


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 2, 2012)

B. albo
G. Pulchripes


----------



## KUTkeeper (Mar 2, 2012)

Since I will be buying some next weekend I will do my wishlist for that: 
1. B. Smithi
2. N. Colloratvillosum
3. b. Emilia
4. gbb
5. Obt


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 2, 2012)

boosh96 said:


> Here's a thread were you can post your entire tarantula wishlist! I'll kick-start it by posting my own personal wishlist:
> 
> 1. King Baboon (C. crawshayi/P. muticus)
> 2. Cameroon Red Baboon (H. gigas)
> ...


1. N. tripepii *(shout out to Brett)
2. H. incei *
3. P. irminia
4. P. reduncus
5. T. cyaneolum
6. T. blondi or T. stirmi *
7. A. versicolor *
8. A. braushauseni *
9. A. diversipes
and a few others...

and i shouldn't have to mention the obvious


----------



## moghue (Mar 2, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Shortening the list...  C. elegans and E. cyanognathus should be arriving next week.
> 
> B. albiceps
> B. baumgarteni
> ...


Were did you get the C.elegans from. That is at the top of my wish list.

my wish list. 
C.elegans
B.smithi
A.brocklehursti
A.geniculata
A.hentzi
C.darlinigi
C.bertae
C.ritae
C.sellatus
N.chromatus
A.versicolor
C.cyaneopubescens
E.murinus
It will probably change many times


----------



## captmarga (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, fie on whoever posted this name Pterinopelma sazimai... It looks like a blue vagans. Pretty. 

I will not get any more Ts until these babies are at manageable numbers.   (328 in individual houses, hundreds to go!  eek!) 

I want another P pulchar (lost mine in the freeze last year).  I pretty much have most of what I want (55+ species, over 160 individuals BEFORE we count the 2nd instar chromatus!).   

I'm pretty full up in the spider office as it is! 

Marga


----------



## suzypike (Mar 2, 2012)

*Suzy's Wish List 

* I've knocked several Ts off my list, so this is the newest revision-

Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu coloratovillosus

Avicularia minatrix

Brachypelma baumgarteni

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Cyclosternum schmardae

Grammostola pulchra

Monocentropus lambertoni

Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria miranda

Pelinobius muticus

Tapinauchenius elenae- Golden Tree Spider or Ecuador Tree Spider*


----------



## Ben Oliver (Mar 2, 2012)

G. pulchra, gbb, T. blondi. lets just make it easy and say i would like to get most T's.


----------



## spiderwomen (Mar 2, 2012)

P.Metallica!!! i want it bad!


----------



## jakykong (Mar 3, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> My wish list:
> 
> 1: Theraphosidae
> 
> That about covers it.


+1 
10characterminimum


----------



## moghue (Apr 10, 2012)

i just saw a pic of a P.metallica and that one is my number one wish to have. If they werent just so high priced lol


----------



## MaskFac3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarantula Wishlist
Grammostola pulchripes
psalmopoeus irminia
poeciletheria Metallica
poeciletheria regalis
haplopelma lividum
theraposa apophysis
pterinochilus murinus
ceratogyrys marshelli
phormictopus cancerides
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Nhandu chromatus 
Citharischious crawshelli/Pelinobilus muticus
Haplopelma Minax
Brachypelma verdezi
Pterinochilus lugardi
Hapalopus sp Columbia pumpkin patch
grammostola pulchra
poeciletheria pederseni
Euathlus sp Red
Iridopelma seladonium
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Xenesthis immanis
Phlogellias sp Aussie Goliath
thrigmopoeus truculentus
Poeciletheria Miranda
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia azuraklaasi
Monocentropus balfouri
Avicularia sp Amazonica
Avicularia sp kwitara
Heterascodra maculata
Aphonopelma moorei
Avicularia diversipes
Brachypelma auratum
Megaphobema mesomelas
Stout legged baboon
Grammostola pulchra
Paraphysa scrofa
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Avicularia Metallica
Xenesthis intermedious
Thrixopelma Pruriens
Avicularia sp Peru purple
Avicularia fasciculata
Theraposa stirmi
Theraposa blondi
Pamphobeteus nigricolour
Hapalopus sp Columbia pumpkin patch
Euathlus sp violet
Lampropelma violaceopes
Lampropelma niggerimum
Brachypelma schroederi
Grammostola iheringi
Viridasius sp waldform
Cyriocosmus sellatus
Cyriocosmus elegans
Tapinauchinius cupreus
Cyriocosmus ritae
Heterothele villosa
Cyriopagapus sp blue
Haplopelma longipes
Paraphysa parvula
Grammostola sp concepcion
Selenobrachys philippinus
Brachypelma albopilosum
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Ischnocolus valentinus
Thrixopelma cyaneolum (cobalt redrump)
Grammostola grossa
Holothele incei
Avicularia aurantiaca
Avicularia huriana
Avicularia geroldi
Avicularia ulrichea
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia sp Ecuador
Avicularia sp brazil
Haplopelma longipes
Chromatapelma cyaneopubescans
Hysterocrates gigas
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Avicularia ancylochira
Cyriocosmus venezuelensis
Coremiocnemis valida
Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
Cyriocosmus nogueira
Chilobrachys bicolor
Poecilotheria rufilata
Euathlus sp green (green femur beauty)
Euathlus sp blue (pichidangui blue beauty)
Euathlus pulkermaklassi
Grammostola sp north (northern chile gold)
Grammostola sp maule (chile gold fluff)
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Avicularia sp boa vista
Encyocratella olivacea
Grammostola sp Chilean flame
Chilobrachys huriana
Haplopelma schmidti
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Avicularia sp amazonas purple
Avicularia velutina
Phamphobeteus sp Machalla
Xenesthis sp blue
Lampropelma sp Borneo black
Aphonopelma sp new river
Aphonopelma schmidti
Aphonopelma behlei
Phlogiellus crassipes
Tapinauchinieus violaceus
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Euathlus sp yellow
Haplopelma robustum
Hapalopus triseriatus
Ephebopus Rufescens
Holothele villosella
Hapalopus formosus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys huahini
Aphonopelma crinirufum
Selenocosmia sp eunice
Davus fasciatus
Catumiri argentinense
Cycolosternum fasciata
Pterinopelma sazimai
Aphonopelma moorei
Megaphobema robustum
Maraca cabocla
Neostenotarsus guianensis
Brachypelma klaasi
Xenesthis sp white
Tapinauchenius subcaerulius
Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## ijmccollum (Apr 10, 2012)

W::W, in that exact order!?! That is a h3ll of a list.

I'm good with what I got but an Xenesthis would be nice to add in.


----------



## seacowst (Apr 10, 2012)

a.hentzi! i want one so bad


----------



## ArachnoWolf (Apr 10, 2012)

B. Smithi
GBB
G. Pulchripes
B. Albiceps
Hapolopus sp. 
Aphonopelma cf Burica 
P. Regalis (oh, the cost O_O )

Also wouldn’t mind a female B. Vagans and
Oklahoma Brown


----------



## Giygas (Apr 10, 2012)

G.pulchripes
N.chromatus
T.cyaneolum
P.cambridgei
X.immanis


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 10, 2012)

Top five:
Pseudohapalopus sp blue 
Brachypelma annitha 
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma baugarteni
Brachypelma klaasi 

I wouldn't turn down any of these if they turned up on my doorstep
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma moderatum
Cyriocosmus sellatus


----------



## MaskFac3 (Apr 10, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> W::W, in that exact order!?! That is a h3ll of a list.
> 
> I'm good with what I got but an Xenesthis would be nice to add in.


No lol that's just the order in which I discovered them rofl


----------



## Boatman (Apr 10, 2012)

Right now it's

Pterinochilus murinus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Brachypelma auratum
Lasiodora parahybana
Lampropelma violaceopes
Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## RJ2 (Apr 10, 2012)

M.balfouri
E.olivacea
lampropelma "borneo black"
P.everetti
M.robustum/mesomelas
I.mira
C.schioedtei
A.breyeri
O.diamantinensis
and some trap door: Liphistius desultor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TZach (Apr 10, 2012)

sheesh

C. marshalli
 A. versicolor
P. irminia
 T. stirmi
P. metallica
P. regalis
p. muticus
b. emilia
a. huriana
l. parahybana(wondering why i havnt gotten one yet)
h. lividum
a. urticans


I should have more posted tommorow


----------



## Anonymity82 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have narrowed down my list to one tarantula. A H. mac. I still want so many others but for right now I love the way they look and they are also pretty cheap.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 10, 2012)

In my short time in this hobby (3 weeks) I have four T's of different species and already I'm keeping a wish list. Here goes:

Grammostola aureostriata (Chaco)

Avicularia versicolor (Antilles/Martinique Pinktoe)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Blue bottle)

Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty PZB) 

Lasiodora parahybana (Brazilian Salmon)

Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)

Lampropelma violaceopes (Singapore Violet)


----------



## hotflakes2 (Apr 11, 2012)

I want a P.Regalis and N. Chromatus.

Oh and some dart frogs which I'm having a hard time looking for


----------



## MaskFac3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Spinster said:


> In my short time in this hobby (3 weeks) I have four T's of different species and already I'm keeping a wish list. Here goes:
> 
> Grammostola PULCHRIPES)


I'm pretty sure that's the up to date name for chaco's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moghue (Apr 11, 2012)

OOOps i forgot a few

P.metallica
P.regalis
Female A.hentzi
A.versicolor
A.geniculata
B.smithi
GBB
C.bertae
A.behlei
there are more but these are at the top of my list


----------



## seacowst (Apr 11, 2012)

new add:  avic.avic


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 11, 2012)

M. Mesomelas
M. robustum
A. cf burica
E. murinus
E. cyanognathus
A. diversipes
A. metallica
A. braushauseni
B. klaasi
G. pulchra
H. gigas
T. gigas
P. bara
P. formosa
P. rufilata
P. ornata
A. seemanni
T. blondi
M. lambertoni
M. balfouri


Im givin' up!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 11, 2012)

Unlimited access to original descriptions & a JOA account so I can read about what I already have without having to wait for interlibrary loan turn around time.  My birthday's next month, hint-hint


----------



## Theist 17 (Apr 22, 2012)

Current wish list:

GBB (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
Brazilian Redhead (Maraca cabocla)
Purple Pinktoe (Avicularia purpurea)


----------



## creepa (Apr 22, 2012)

Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black
Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma
Haplopelma doriae aka Ornithoctoninae sp. Borneo orange fringed
Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan
Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia blue femur 
Ornithoctonus costalis

I got a serious weak spot for the Ornithoctoninae subfamily::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 22, 2012)

N. tripepii
H. incei
A. diversipes
M. robustum

uno, the funny thing here is that this thread will never end.. I have already posted 3 lists on here., and im sure most of you done the same  
Although instead of contributing lists everytime im jus going to quote others and say: "Yeah..... I want those TOO!!"


----------



## Harvard Fairway (Apr 22, 2012)

X.immanis
B.klaasi 
G.actaeon
G.alticeps
P.ultramarinus
P.antinous
T.blondi (True)
T.apophysis
P.subfusca
P.metallica
M.balfouri
Xenethis sp. Blue


----------



## Terry D (Apr 22, 2012)

Same as usual- hybrid P audax x T blondi- okay, so audax x stirmi vvill do- in a pinch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 22, 2012)

Harvard Fairway said:


> X.immanis
> B.klaasi
> G.actaeon
> G.alticeps
> ...


Yup i agree!!! great list


----------



## LucN (Apr 22, 2012)

Since I've dropped acquring a B. albopilosum and B. vagans, there is no other T that I really want. My modified goal was to get the 3 most popular/available "Red" Brachypelmas. Thus B. boehmei, B. emilia and B. smithi. So no further wishlists for me


----------



## Shay (Apr 22, 2012)

anything Avic. and a GBB


----------



## Skeri (Apr 24, 2012)

I currently have 

1) Phormictopus Cancerides adult
1)GBB adult
1) Red Rump
3) avic. avic 1 juvie 2 slings

What I want:

P. metallica
P. regalis
T. Blondi

Those are the main ones on my list. I pretty much want to own every tarantula I can at one point in time.


----------



## MoonRaven (Apr 24, 2012)

Avicularia (any)
Holothele (any)
Tapinauchenius (most)
E. campestratus
B. emelia
B. auratum
C. cyaneopubescens
A. brocklehursti
N. chromatus
N. coloratovillosus
L. parahybana
A. seemanni
A. hentzi
P. scrofa
P. parvula
M. cabocla
G. pulchra
P. irminia
P. reduncus
X. immanis
E. murinus
T. stirmi
C. elegans
Euathlus sp. "blue beauty"
Hapalopus sp. Colombia ("Pumpkin Patch" Klein/Small or Large)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melijoc (Apr 24, 2012)

Hystocrates Gigas
Phormictopus cancerides
Haplopelma Von wirthi
Haplopelma spec. Bach Ma
THE MORE AGRESSIVE THE BETTER


----------



## Drezno (Apr 25, 2012)

These are mostly just Ts that I think are particularly beautiful... don't know if I will ever get the chance to own any of them.

Ephebopus cyanognathus
Lampropelma sp. borneo black
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Nhandu tripepii
Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Holothele incei
Euathlus truculentus

What are you guys basing your lists on? Is it mostly just appearance or is it some aspect of the care for specific species? Maybe their reputation? Would be interested to hear what motivates your interests.


----------



## Jterry (May 4, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> My collection is kept Anne Frank style and will be for the next year or two, if you know what I'm saying... :biggrin:


Hahaha! Just made me literally laugh out loud at work. Love the metaphor.


----------



## moghue (May 4, 2012)

I pretty much have all my top wanted T's except for the foloowing

P.metaliica(if i ever get the money saved up)
A.behlei
B.albiceps
C.sellatus
H.gigas
I know there are more but this will do for now


----------



## Jterry (May 4, 2012)

Let's see, where to begin...

Acanthoscurria Geniculata
Avicularia Purpurea
Brachypelma Albopilosum
Ceratogyrus Darlingi or Marshalli (I just really dig the horn lol)
Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens
Encyocratella Olivacia (beauuutiful!)
Grammostola Concepcion (Just discovered these... They're gorgeous!)
Haplopelma Lividum
Heteroscodra Maculata (Such a lovely sp)
Hysterocrates Gigas
Iridopelma sp (ANY! Seladonium, Hirsutum, or Recife. I'd give my first born for an Iridopelam sp!)
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" (So beautiful and velvety)
Lasiodora Parahybana (What's a collection without one?)
Poecilotheria sp; Rupilata, Regalis, Subfusca (high and low), Metallica, etc
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Vitalius Vellutinus (They just look so freaking metal haha)
Xenesthis sp. (any)

It's quite the list but... Whaaaaatever


----------



## apophysis (May 4, 2012)

Pamphobeteus sp (the ones I dont have)
More acanthoscurria sp. Juruenicola would be nice! 
Theraphosa apophysis
Xenestis intermedia
Brachypelma auratum, emilia, annitha


----------



## suzypike (May 6, 2012)

*
Nhandu coloratovillosus

Aphonopelma behlei
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad Green"

Avicularia sp. Peru Purple

Brachypelma shroederi
Brachypelma verdezi

Ceratogyrus marshalli

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Cyriocosmus elegans 
Cyriocosmus ritae 

Ephebopus cyanagnathus 

Euathlus Truculentus 

Grammostola pulchra

Idiothele mira 

Iridopelma seladonium 

Lampropelma violaceopes 

Lasiodora klugi 

Monocentropus lambertoni

Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria miranda

P. reduncus

Tapinauchenius elenae- Golden Tree Spider or Ecuador Tree Spider*


----------



## grayzone (May 7, 2012)

P. nigricolor
P. subfusca highland/bara (both)
P. metallica
L. violaceopes
C. fimbriatus
Cyriopagopus sp. blue ?
A. diversipes
A. versicolor
X. intermedia
T. cupreus
S. calceatum

got these (the Chilo is comin tomorro or tuesday) since my last post. Ive still got some stuff to aquire.. MY COLLECTION IS ALWAYS CHANGING, ALONG WITH MY WANTS AND NEEDS "the pursuit of happiness" is a long road lol

---------- Post added 05-06-2012 at 11:03 PM ----------

oh yeah.. as stated previously the sp. blue is really just the Lampro so one less t i need on that list


----------



## EmilyK (May 7, 2012)

H. incei
A. purpurea
M. balfouri
B. vagans (I miss my boy!)
C. fimbriatus
P. pulcher
A. diversipes
C. elegans

And a ton more I can't think of right now.


----------



## melijoc (May 7, 2012)

H. Gigas female
haplopelma scmidti female
haplopelma von wirthi female
Haplopelma hainanum female
Phormictopus centrumfoscence female
xenesthis sp. Blue
Pamphobeteus nigricolor female
Grammostola pulchra female
B. Klaasi female
B. Baumgarteni female


----------



## The Weed Man (May 7, 2012)

melijoc said:


> H. Gigas female
> haplopelma scmidti female
> haplopelma von wirthi female
> Haplopelma hainanum female
> ...


Only thing that sucks about having a B. baumgarteni is finding a male besides that excellent choice my female is just adorable.


----------



## JungleFritz (May 8, 2012)

I'm just getting into the hobby/passion, so this list is likely to grow :biggrin:... but in what I would guess to be order of likelihood of finding and/or affording:

Cyclosternum fasciatum
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus elegans
Hapalopus sp. Colombia (either size!)
Poecilotheria metallica
Iridopelma seladonium


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 8, 2012)

L. parahybana x1000
Pamphobetus sp. "antinous" x10 :biggrin:

 Thats all for the wish list, but Im always looking for bargains on species I dont have.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (May 8, 2012)

I want all the Nhandu Genus , Brachyphelma , Anonphelma's , Pokies , Lasiodora's , Acanthoscuria's , 
Xenesthis immanis  
+ a New A versicolor, my female died of wet molt

Cannot afford any Ts for a while til I find a job , so wont be expanding collection for around a year or two.!!!!


----------



## Jterry (May 8, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I want all the Nhandu Genus , Brachyphelma , Anonphelma's , Pokies , Lasiodora's , Acanthoscuria's ,
> Xenesthis immanis
> 
> Cannot afford any Ts for a while til I find a job , so wont be expanding collection for around a year or two.!!!!


You have the patience of a saint


----------



## Jared781 (May 8, 2012)

Pamphobeteus sp.


----------



## Robotponys (May 10, 2012)

NOT LOOKING TO BUY RIGHT NOW. Entering mine again since it has changed:

-C. elegans & other Cyriocosmus
-H. incei
-M. balfouri
-A. versicolor
-E. cyanognathus
-Communal pokies
-Dwarf Aphonopelma & A. moorei
-Jumping spiders


----------



## Vespula (May 11, 2012)

Updating my list a little bit. I want to be a little more specific.

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma sp. New River
Aphonopelma sp. Black Canyon
Aphonopelma schmidti
Aphonopelma behli
I really want large, docile females of all of the above. Might be a good way to spend my birthday money. If someone can recommend a breeder, I'd appreciate it. The site I was looking at Aphonopelmas on has been down for a few months. 

Grammostola pulchra
Brachypelma emelia
I want a young female of each of these.


----------



## Masurai (May 11, 2012)

Basically i have decided to focus on the Avicularia genus


----------



## persistent (May 14, 2012)

- Ceratogyrus marshalli
- Heteroscodra maculata (just ordered one)
- Monocentropus balfouri
- Poecilotheria rufilata
- Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## TomM (May 15, 2012)

I know this thread is a little old, but I haven't been able to get on the boards in a while so I'm jotting down a quick wishlist:

1. GBB
2. OBT
3. Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" (had a beautiful and gigantic female before and sold it to a prominent member on these boards for breeding purposes. definitely need another)
4. A. metallica
5. Phlogius sp.

(This is just for today, tomorrow's list could be completely different so stay posted. :sarcasm


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 8, 2012)

I will be updating this offten...

I get to order two of my wish list Ts next tuesday! A H.mac and versicolor.

Realistic:
Avicularia avicularia/pink toe
 B.smithi/mexican red knee
 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens/Green bottle blue
 Aphonopelma anax/Texas Tan
 Monocentropus balfouri (I want a really blue one)

Unrealistic:
A 2ft tall Tarantula that would be docial enough to cuddle with like a cat. And one that would wrap its legs and chill out on my back.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 9, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> Unrealistic:
> A 2ft tall Tarantula that would be docial enough to cuddle with like a cat. And one that would wrap its legs and chill out on my back.


they DO exist 

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/11/its-after-my-head-giant-tarant.php


----------



## moghue (Jun 10, 2012)

just wanted to update my list a bit

P.regalis
P.metallica
M.balfouri
B.smithi
C. fimbriatus
Im sure there are more just to tired to think right now


----------



## melijoc (Jun 10, 2012)

H. Gigas female
H. SCHMIDTI female
G. Pulchra female


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jun 10, 2012)

-nhandu tripepii (can't find one anywhere)
-Megaphobema robustum
-Megaphobema mesomelas
-Avicularia fasciculata
-MM Avicularia urticans
-Lampropelma nigerrimum 
-poecilotheria hanumavilasumica


----------



## sbullet (Jun 10, 2012)

melijoc said:


> Hystocrates Gigas
> Phormictopus cancerides
> Haplopelma Von wirthi
> Haplopelma spec. Bach Ma
> THE MORE AGRESSIVE THE BETTER


Saw a 5'' von wirthi in the classifieds for not too much.  $55 I think.


----------



## beaker41 (Jun 10, 2012)

To my imaginary benevolent benefactor, 
I prefer sub adult females, then males, then spiderlings as your imaginary stockpiles allow.

G. pulchra  - why? They're Big Black and Beautiful !
B. smithi  -  the iconic T breed, also beautiful, long lived, docile 
T. blondi  -  the heavyweight champion T, I love their mustard suede look 
X. immanis - absolutely gorgeous beast


----------



## Big B (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatever is in the pictures of this thread.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...EAL-Hysterocrates-hercules&highlight=hercules

Bonnetina anything
M. mesomelas
B. albiceps
Any type of uncommon baboon
This list grows weekly. =)


----------



## poisoned (Jun 10, 2012)

P. murinus will probably be my next one, but I fell in love with Psalmopoeus and Ephebopus genus, so I'll probably buy many of these when I convince my girlfriend that some more critters won't hurt her


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 10, 2012)

while i have a number of species i want, my current main goal is to get one of every type of haplopelma.  currently, i have lividum, longipes, minax and schmidti.  next up will be either an albostriatum or an hainanum.  (although, if i can find a doriae available, that moves right to the top of the list!)


----------



## EndofTime (Jun 10, 2012)

GBB
Cyclosternum Fasciatum
G Pulchra 
LP or Difficilis 
Maraca Cabocla
Mexican Redleg or Fireleg
Anything more in general that I can add. I'd love to have a bigger collection.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Jun 11, 2012)

Nhandu tripepii
Acanthoscurria fracta
Pamphobeteus antinous
Phlogius sp. goliath
Poecilotheria bara
Avicularia sp. kwitara green
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria rufilata
Avicularia sp. amazonica
Hysterocrates gigas
Thrigmopoeus truculentus
Brachypelma annitha
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Pterinochilus murinus

My problem is that I like buying at least a half dozen of each, while they're wee little slings. So the list is only going to shrink slowly.


----------



## Tmobo (Jun 11, 2012)

A. Versicolor
A. Purpurea
B. Albiceps
Encyocratella olivacea 
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
Idiothele mira
Lampropelma violaceopes
Poecilotheria metallica
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 12, 2012)

(sorry for posting again. It wouldn't let me update my post)
here is it updated!

Avicularia avicularia/pink toe -male
 B.smithi/mexican red knee -female
 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens/Green bottle blue
 Aphonopelma anax/Texas Tan -male
 Monocentropus balfouri -female (I want a really blue one)
 Pterinochilus murinus/Usumbara Starburst Baboon 

I think I may try to get the pink toe next.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> (sorry for posting again. It wouldn't let me update my post)
> here is it updated!
> 
> Avicularia avicularia/pink toe -male
> ...


 as a heads up, MALE balfouri are the ones that get nice and blue upon maturity


----------



## Theist 17 (Jun 12, 2012)

The wishlist this week:

Maraca cabocla
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Brachypelma annitha
Hapalopus sp. Colombia "Large"
Avicularia purpurea

But I've got a Paraphysa scrofa and an Avicularia azuraklaasi coming in this week, so my appetite for new tarantulas is sated. . . For now.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> as a heads up, MALE balfouri are the ones that get nice and blue upon maturity


Thank you! It has been changed to a male then!


----------



## Artaeshia (Jun 12, 2012)

Grammostola pulchripes
Brachypelma boehmei
OBT
Haplopelma Lividum 
Theraposa stirmi 

(probably too wimpy for the last 3 haha, but one day...)


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 16, 2012)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Definitely. I'm not one to "collect" Ts but I really, really want that one (hint hint for anyone who is selling a C. cyaneopubescens... I'd like to get one that's young so I can see it go "grow up")


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> -nhandu tripepii (can't find one anywhere)


Shoot me a PM.  I hatched an eggsac earlier this year and I have some babies left.

---------- Post added 06-16-2012 at 07:15 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> as a heads up, MALE balfouri are the ones that get nice and blue upon maturity


Females are nice and blue as well.  The males have a bit more blue, but the females are quite attractive little spiders.  A bit less blue than the males, but the longer life of the females seems to be a good trade off.


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 16, 2012)

More C. darlingi
More A. avicularia
A. azuraklaasi
A. bicegoi
P. lugardi


----------



## scuba113 (Jun 16, 2012)

A P. Metallica egg sac one day that's all I want right now lol. Hope that counts as part of a wish list.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 17, 2012)

right now:

P. langenbucheri (at a size i wont kill)
G. mollicoma
L. nigerrimum
P. subfusca "lowland" (everyone i know seems to have "highland")
P. antinous
P. tigrinawessali
P. metallica
B. klaasi
Lampropelma sp. "borneo black"


its not so much that these are so hard to get, just that i never have the funds to buy sexed females or a few slings at a time. as an addition i'd like to have an irmina i have make it to maturity and be female. i refuse to buy a sexed specimen and somehow always end up with males that never make it to maturity D:


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated list:

Certainly....
Avicularia diversipes (a new one...)
Avicularia juruensis (hard to get over here obviously...a shame)
Avicularia metallica (Chad's pictures make me want one badly )
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Euathlus spec. "red" / "fire" or whatever it's called (also saw them sold as "yellow" :: although it was DEFINITELY the "red" one)
Thrixopelma cyaneolum

Possibly...
Psednocnemis brachyramosa (though OW but it's so nicely blue)
Ephebopus murinus (great contrast!)
Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland" (though OW but I love their contrast, plus seemingly one of the more mellow ones generally?)
Poecilotheria metallica (just love blueish T's)
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Monocentropus balfouri (blue T's rock!)
Ceratogyrus marshalli or darlingi (like the webbing)
Heteroscodra maculata (waaay in the future maybe but their contrast is plain simly awesome)


Crap...guess that's more than 10 species...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated list: 

1. Theraphosidae sp. "Panama"
2. Avicularia sooretama
3. Iridopelma seladonium
4. Oligoxystre diamantinensis 
5. Ami sp. "Panama"


----------



## ManilaBeans (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's mine:

1> Monocentropus Balfouri
2> Pamphobeteus Insignis
3> Encyocratella Olivacea
4> Pterinopelma Sazimai
5> Ephebopus Cyanognathus


----------



## TreF68 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a long wish list because I am new to the hobby and my collection reflects that : )

1. Avicularia Diverstripes (Amazon Sapphire pinktoe)
2. Avicularia Minitrix (Venezuelan Red Slate Pinktoe)
3. Brachypelma Emilia (Mexican Red-leg) 
4. Brachypelma Albopilosum (Curly Hair)
5. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB)
6 .Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black)
7. Lampropelma violaceopes (Singapore Blue) 
8. Poecilotheria Miranda (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)
9. Poecilotheria Metallica (Gooty Sapphire Ornamental)
10. Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
11. Pterinochilus murinus (OBT) 
12. Xenesthis immanis (Colombian Lesser Black)

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. Im sure there are probably more lol.


----------

